# i have ibs too.. but my abdomen rumbles..!



## fallen_princess (Sep 6, 2002)

helloz people.. i think this site is really good n useful for people who are suffering from this problem.. well i just got this a few months back. i think i'm having ibs-d.







i'm 17 this year and just started my first year in junior college.. and what freaks me out is that my abdomen makes funny noises.. like rumbling.. and during lectures it's absolutely embarrassing, coz the person next to u can hear it.. and i usually pretend that its coz im hungry, but it still stresses me out big time, and because of that i end up not goin to college often.. and now im threatened that i wont be allowed to sit for my finals due to my absentism rate.. please help.. how to get rid of these noises..???? these noises come just b4 i have to go to the toilet, which is pretty often..


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

Hello and welcome!This is a great place to be,well it would be nice to not have to be here in the first place....It is nice to meet people with the same issues.I had a tough time in college with IBS-D.That was years ago.Lomotil helped me a lot and i took citricel daily.I had food allergies that i didn't know about back then that really made my problem worse i'm sure.Try to stick to bland foods if you can.Have you seen the GI doctor?Maybe he or she can recommend a good treatment program for you.The stress of college can make things worse,so it's really important to watch what you eat.I had a lot of intestinal bleeding due to stress and diarrhea when i was in school.I think that it could have been better for me if i had known about the food allergies.Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## fallen_princess (Sep 6, 2002)

hi there..! thankx for replyin.. well, are these medicines for the growling and rumbling problems? because that's what stresses me out most.. i have to go to the toilet often too.. i did consult a specialist.. he wrote me a note.. but my physical ed teacher's really unreasonable.. i've been missing a lot of her lessons.. and she thinks i've been skipping it out of laziness.. but its not.its coz i've not been in school.. and once iwas late for her lesson, and i told her i was in the toilet.. and she blew up on me.. sayin that im always in the toilet n stuff.. i really donno what to do.. i have a bad feeling i'm gonna have to repeat first year.. what am i gonna dooooo.....!!!!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm soooo sorry that you went through that!It brings tears to my eyes because i have heard those words before too.People who don't understand IBS can be so crual.I had a lot of problems in phys ed too.Did your doctor explain that you have IBS?If you have to repeat the class can you get another teacher?I hope so sweetie!!!HUGS.....


----------



## fallen_princess (Sep 6, 2002)

im so lucky a great person like u replied..!







well, the thing is, i'm in singapore. here its considered a big shame to repeat first year.. and junk like that.. and i wont get the same teacher, but its a small college.. everyone knows each other. i've had a horribly tuff time fitting in already.. i've found some great friends, but even they get irritated with me. now when i cant go to school i have to make up some other reason, because no one, not even my mother, seems to think ibs is so serious that i gotta miss school. my finals are in two weeks. just as im typingthis, my abdomen's growling. darn!! and im not hungry!!


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

If you can get the bathroom issues under controll,maybe it would stop some of the noise in your tummy?......That seemed to help me.


----------



## Bewitched (Jul 24, 2002)

OHHH,I wish i could chat longer,but i need to get ready for my doctor appointment...If you want you can e-mail me dirrect anytime and i am always checking this board daily...Take care sweetie....Wlindelli###yahoo.com


----------



## fallen_princess (Sep 6, 2002)

yupz.. no prob! i shall email ya..







its 12.12am here.. so im at home.. heheh.. good luck with your doc appointment..!! my email: princess_kaurwaki###hotmail.com


----------

